# Slingshots.ws Giveaway :)



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Slingshot Giveaway.
The Winner is Dragon Master







​​​


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

This is great! Please enter me in the drawing. And I want to tell everyone that the Cortez Cocobolo and Mora wood slingshot I bought from you is gorgeous, and shoots like a dream.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

im in


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll definitely get in on that one as well


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Very cool, please count me in. 
I'd love to win one of your kick ass shooters!!!
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love to be entered to win as well.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Please enter me in this giveaway.

Thank you.
Raymond


----------



## Rolf (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in. The Slingshot looks great!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes mate, pls enter me in the Giveaway, I like it. Thanks, Bob


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Count me in.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice man, I'm in


----------



## jesse (Apr 24, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

im in


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

since my horse didn't come in, it must mean i'm do for a catty!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Please count me in,one can never have enough slingshots


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

In it to win it

LGD


----------



## McMilchreis (Apr 27, 2011)

i´m in too. good luck to everyone


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Cool bananas!

None for you Bob...

he he he he he,

Just kiddin'

Luck peoples


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Count me in also!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Cool bananas!
> 
> None for you Bob...
> 
> ...


You're right! If I have the outrageous luck to be drawn and win I'll gift it to the youngest shooter on this forum who has been registered since yesterday. Fortune has to be shared, hasn't it? Who's the youngest one?


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

Count me in!







It's worth a shot


----------



## Jtilley (Jul 16, 2011)

count me in !!! I would love to be the winner of that awesome shooter


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in too!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

here i 'm


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Im in







, thanks alot.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey, wait up guys ... I'm in too.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Count me in! Ta.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

You are on the tombol guys


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Am I to late If not I'm in BUt if I am late thats ok I never win any way


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

You are in this ends August 4









dragonmaster said:


> Am I to late If not I'm in BUt if I am late thats ok I never win any way


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

count me in! Gorgeous shooter


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nathan don't count me in, but thanks for supporting the sport. You are a real credit for the forum also! -- Tex


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

hells yer im in i love these slingshots


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yessssss!!!! Please ... count me in! Be kind to seniors ...









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im in! and thanks for this opportunity !


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in!!!

Thanks for the opportunity Richard!

- John


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Please count me in .....

Pat


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

me to







very generous of you. edited because i forgot to spell check lol.


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sign me up! Looks great!


----------



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

Worldwide eh? Great, I'm in then


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for running the contest. Please count me in.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice frame. You are a fine fellow for being so generous.

Please count me in.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

please enter me into the draw thisv is a wonderful slingshot never seen a slingshot made out of 3 different types of wood . it looks beautiful and look like the kinda slingshot i would buy it has an amazing colour scheme i would love to get my hands on that slingshot its amazing dam this is exciting good luck every one and what a wonderful slingshot it is wow


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

This ends August 4 your in my friend









§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> please enter me into the draw thisv is a wonderful slingshot never seen a slingshot made out of 3 different types of wood . it looks beautiful and look like the kinda slingshot i would buy it has an amazing colour scheme i would love to get my hands on that slingshot its amazing dam this is exciting good luck every one and what a wonderful slingshot it is wow


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Count me in also!


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought one (customised to my order) and Richard sent me two - the craftsmanship and finish on both is high class - the custom shoots great - haven't got bands on the other yet but I'm up for the Gripper draw - looks like another one I'd enjoy shooting.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like a very nice slingshot, so yes please, count me in.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks friend for your comment









maljo said:


> I bought one (customised to my order) and Richard sent me two - the craftsmanship and finish on both is high class - the custom shoots great - haven't got bands on the other yet but I'm up for the Gripper draw - looks like another one I'd enjoy shooting.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Count me in too! Looks fantastic,... Ben.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

count me in !







hope i win for the change


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

you are in Guys


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im in nice slingshot


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in.....THANKS!!


----------



## CRO-josip14 (Oct 24, 2010)

count me in... =)


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in. Nice slingshots


----------



## paul3195 (Apr 25, 2011)

count me in! thats a beautiful slingshot


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

count me in as well.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Very well made...count me in!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Please enter me as well.


----------



## geomsling (Jun 15, 2011)

enter me too!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Podria ponerme en su su tombola mi cuate??Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Seguro queda un huequito en esa tototombola para Chepo69 jeje!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

excellent,,im in
cheers


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i would love to be entered. 
name -BJ Burrows, canada


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

You are in guys


----------



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm down like a Lilliputian clown!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

you are in guys


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I'm in ! Thank you so much for the generosity. 
It will come back three-folds to you.

Peresh.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

You got really nice shooters!!! I'm in!


----------



## nitrokillah (Apr 17, 2011)

Greetings All the way from central europe / Belgium . 
Would Love to own one of your Fine slingshot . 
keep up the good work . 
A.steyns


----------



## Lanky Penguin (Jul 22, 2011)

Please count me in!
This looks awesome.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

you are in









Lanky Penguin said:


> Please count me in!
> This looks awesome.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm in thanks
Philly


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

I'm in but I never win..........


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm In. 
Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Your in ARAS


----------



## zippysyxx (Mar 3, 2010)

Add me please and Thank You for the Giveaway.


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice piece of art man







I'm IN

But I'm the only one who is in? You wanted name : Damian

and my nick name is:

GameKeeper

keep smiling no mater what from Poland







cheers


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

im in


----------



## poacher (Jul 23, 2011)

very nice slingshot,please count me in!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im out now, mods cant enter







jeff


----------



## pyromaniac1918 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful work there
count me in please


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Very Cool, I'm In.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

How can i not throw my hat in!, Add me too!!!


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

This ends August 4


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

enter me please


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

you are in guys


----------



## ShadowRebel (Jul 24, 2011)

If it's still running please count me in


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

hey guys every month http://www.slingshots.ws will have a giveaway


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

In case I wasn't in, I'm in! I want one of these BAD! especially if you still have that square rubber on them


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

im in!!


----------



## CodyL (Jul 25, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Please let me in!!!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

2 DAYS LEFT


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Please enter me in the giveaway! Thanks


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Do not forget Latin America









Gabriel


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

This ends tomorrow


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Please count me in that's my favorite slingshot!


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

Add me please my only sling shot just broke and I'm kinda new to slingshots but they are a blast


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm in!

Thanks

GreyOwl


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ive been thinking about this all week.. today is the day


----------



## Somnophore (Aug 3, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Friends This Ends Today At 7 pm Nicaragua Time,
Actual hour in Nicaragua 9:48 am


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

its the 4th today?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its the 4th today.. i am assuming he will draw tonight. i cant wait.!!! i love surprises and contests and stuff. i never win though.. the anticipation is enough fun for me.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

so its 2 am 5th in the uk


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Ends In 2 hours


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*sneeks in the door at the last minute*

'Pick me' said the left nostril


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope I win!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought I would come home tonight from work and see a winner. Hopefully by the time i wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

who won ???


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

ARE WE THERE YET-OH RATS WRONG THREAD.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

spanky ....... STOP SHOUTING  lol


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

SORRY ROB,I HAVE A HANGOVER AS WELL EYES NOT WORKING YET,ears will be on line soon.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

In Nicaragua must be early morning now......good morning! Who did win your beautiful catty?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

who won?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

good question


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Richards on the forum now,Should find out soon.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I HAVENT ENTERED THIS COMPETITION GOT A SLINGSHOT ORDERED FROM RICHARD
THE WAIT IS DRIVING ME NUTS.


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was hoping to wake up and see the winner. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

spanky said:


> I HAVENT ENTERED THIS COMPETITION GOT A SLINGSHOT ORDERED FROM RICHARD
> THE WAIT IS DRIVING ME NUTS.


i have one in the post too. which one did u get? i got the seal 27


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Buddy i got the gripper package-slingshot-ammo pouch-Holster.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NICE.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Yes cant wait.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

​
​The Winner Is​
Dragon Master







​​


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations ro Dragon Master!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

congrats mate thats a nice bit of kit


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations DragonMaster! Very nice looking catty you will have there!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

well done.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well done man.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats dragonmaster!


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

congrats dragon master


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

way to go.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats DM!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This is pretty exciting for me as I never win any of these things.It's going to drive me nuts waiting on this one. I'll post when it gets here.


----------

